# Rechtschreibfehler und wie ihr sie vermeiden könnt.



## Grabsch (20. August 2009)

Immer wieder sieht man Rechtschreibfehler, die einem Schmerzen bereiten, wenn man sie liest. 

Oder welche, die sich schon fast eingebürgert haben und als _normal_ gelten.

Dies soll kein Thread werden in dem man Leute nach belieben beleidigen soll die Fehler machen, sondern eine Sammlung von beliebten Fehlern wie man sie tagtäglich zu sehen und zu lesen bekommt. Und mit etwas Glück reduziert sich die Quote und ein paar Prozent.

Hier einige meiner Favoriten:




*seit, seid* - immer wieder sehr gerne verwechselt, wobei es garnicht schwer ist beide zu unterscheiden. Benutzt *seit* wenn ihr euch auf eine zeitliche Angabe bezieht. Bsp: Seit einem Jahr spiele ich WoW. Benutzt *seid *wenn ihr euch auf eine oder mehrere Personen bezieht. Bsp: Wie alt seid ihr?


*Zwischen Wort und und Satzzeichen eine Leerstelle einfügen. *- Ein Fehler der sich schon fast als selbstverständlich eingeschlichen hat. Sätze wie beispielsweise: *Wie alt seid ihr ? *oder *Ich mag euch alle ! *Viel gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen, es ist einfach falsch und sieht dazu noch doof aus.


*Ausrufezeichen (!) und Fragezeichen (?) verwechseln. - *Ein zum Glück nicht sehr verbreiteter Fehler, den man dennoch häuftig genug zu lesen bekommt. Beispiel: _Kann mir jemand helfen_*! *oder _Suche Gruppe für Instanzen_*?* Ganz einfache Regel: Ist es eine Frage benutzt ihr das Fragezeichen, ist es ein Ausruf benutzt ihr das Ausrufezeichen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


*fon und vür* - ist einfach falsch, es heißt *von* und *für*. Keine Regel, einfach auswenig lernen.
Was ist mit euch, was sind eure gut bekannten Rechtschreibfehler?


----------



## Stevesteel (20. August 2009)

oh oh, ab den Fehlern in den ersten zwei Sätzen habe ich nicht weiter gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (20. August 2009)

Ich finde einfach nur Beiträge die ohne Punkt und Komma geschrieben sind gräßlich.


----------



## Bas18 (20. August 2009)

omg was soll das denn jetzt ?
Solche Beiträge sind überflüssig und nerven nur kann dir doch egal sein wenn andere nicht schreiben können.
Ist ja deren Problem und nicht deins!

Bin für schließung des Themas!


----------



## Segojan (20. August 2009)

Bas18 schrieb:


> omg was soll das denn jetzt ?
> Solche Beiträge sind überflüssig und nerven nur kann dir doch egal sein wenn andere nicht schreiben können.
> Ist ja deren Problem und nicht deins!
> 
> Bin für schließung des Themas!



Ist nicht nur deren (der Schreiber) Problem, sondern auch desjenigen, der es lesen muss. Gut: Wenn man dem Beitrag schon nach den ersten 10 Buchstaben ansieht, dass keine Substanz drin enthalten ist, kann man es bleiben lassen. (Beispiel: Posts, die mit omg anfangen.)

Aber wenn jemand was einigermaßen belangreiches mitteilen will, ist es schön, wenn er es dem Leser nicht gar so schwer macht, das Geschriebene zu entziffern.


----------



## Bas18 (20. August 2009)

Naja wer damit Probleme hat soll es für sich behalten finde so was gehört nicht in ein Forum!

Finde das Thema einfach nur Quatsch.

Ganz ehrlich es gibt Leute die schreiben schnell und achten dann nicht auf die Rechtschreibung ja und? Also ich hatte bis jetzt noch nicht
das Problem hier im Forum das ich etwas nicht Lesen konnte, auch wenn ich hin und wieder 2 mal nachlesen muss!


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. August 2009)

Bas18 schrieb:


> omg was soll das denn jetzt ?
> Solche Beiträge sind überflüssig und nerven nur kann dir doch egal sein wenn andere nicht schreiben können.
> Ist ja deren Problem und nicht deins!
> 
> Bin für schließung des Themas!



du hast von seinem Text auch überhaupt nichts gelernt, richtig?

z.B.: Abstand bei deinem Fragezeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Wanderpokal (20. August 2009)

Also was ich noch viel besser finde, sind Rechtschreibfehler in Gildennamen.
Ich hätte hier "Seufer von OG" im Angebot   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oida!


----------



## Segojan (20. August 2009)

Wanderpokal schrieb:


> Also was ich noch viel besser finde, sind Rechtschreibfehler in Gildennamen.
> Ich hätte hier "Seufer von OG" im Angebot
> 
> 
> ...



müsste "Seeufer" heißen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeathDragon (20. August 2009)

Naja, ich finde ja hier übertreiben viele mit ihren Rechtschreibeflames. Mir ist das meist egal, wenn in einem Text 2-3 Fehler vorhanden sind. Ich muss hier nicht die Rechtschreibepolizei spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das einzige was mich stört ist, wenn die Leute ihre Texte nichtmal durchlesen, nachdem er geschrieben wurde.
Da werden dann meist die einzelnen Buchstaben durcheinander gebracht und Kommas komplett falsch gesetzt. Manchmal musst du den Text 2-3 mal lesen, bis du den Sinn entschlüsselt hast.

So in etwa:
Naaj ich finde ja heir übertrieben viele ihr Rechtschreibefamles.
Nur weil alles schnell gehn muss und man den Text, vor dem Absenden, nicht 1x durchlesen kann.

Aber es ist nunmal ein freies Forum und hier sind die Leute teils 11-12 Jahre alt. Da musst du akzeptieren, dass nicht alle komplett richtig schreiben


----------



## StCuthbert (20. August 2009)

Meine Lieblinge:

das Quest (die Quest)
whipe (wipe)
Mop (Mob)
das Avatar (der Avatar)
dayli (daily)
nerv (nerf)
dropp (drop)
das equipt (equip)


----------



## Windelwilli (20. August 2009)

Ich denke, gegen 2-3 Flüchtigkeitsfehler im Text und ein paar falschen Kommas hat ja keiner was (solange überhaupt welche vorkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
Aber was einem hier teilweise zum Lesen vorgeworfen wird ist schon echt heftig.


----------



## WotanGOP (20. August 2009)

@Bas18
Wenn dir ein Thema nicht paßt, such dir doch einfach ein anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zum Thema:
Ich finde, nicht nur die Rechtschreibung betrachtet werden, sondern auch die Grammatik. Ich bin ein Verfechter der Interpunktion! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viva la interpuntcion...oder so...

Was mir am häufigsten ins Auge sticht, ist die Tatsache, daß diejenigen, die sich am Lautesten über Nerfs beschweren, genau dieses Wort nicht richtig schreiben und immer mit Nerv aufwarten.
Ja, Boss xy wurde genervt. Naja, ist doch klar, daß der Boss xy genervt wurde und dann genervt ist, wenn ständig jemand kommt, der ihn hauen will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch die allgemeine Umgangsform ist arg verbesserungswürdig. Wer kennt es nicht, dieses "vz da". Das ist erstens nicht mal ein richtiger Satz, weil dieser Satz kein Verb, noch ist es eine tatsächliche Frage. Ganz zu schweigen davon, daß ich als Verzauberer niemals auf jemanden reagieren werde, der sein Begehren nicht in einem vernünftigen Satz zum Ausdruck bringen kann. "Ist ein Verzauberer da, der mir kurz helfen könnte?" wäre eine der endlos vielen Varianten, die man wählen könnte. Ansonsten werden wir uns wohl irgendwann nur noch durch Grunz- und Brunftlaute miteinander unterhalten.

Nachtrag:
Weil es mir eben in einem anderen Thread mal wieder über den Weg lief, muß ich noch etwas nachtragen. Wider und wieder werden auch sehr gern verwechselt, quasi immer wider. Und es wiederstrebt mir eigentlich total, jetzt hier selbst absichtlich falsch zu schreiben. Das liest sich wiederlich und tut den Augen immer wider weh...


----------



## Lari (20. August 2009)

An den Threadersteller:
Ja, ich gebe dir recht. Ab und zu kommt einem die Galle hoch, wenn man einige Beiträge liest. Was dort von jemandem mit dem "Senden" Button abgesegnet wird ist nicht mehr feierlich.
ABER: Man eröffnet doch keinen Rechtschreibungs-Thread, wenn man es selbst nicht mal richtig hinbekommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

ein Thread wie man Rechtschreibfehler vermeidet der selbst Fehler enthält welche ironie :>


----------



## Kimbini (20. August 2009)

Also ich erwische mich oft, daß ich auf solche fehlkonstruierten Sätze wie: "Suche Heiler für Instanz?" kurz und schmerzlos mit "Mußt Du doch selbst wissen!" antworte. Wer noch nicht mal zwischen Aussage- und Fragesätzen unterscheiden kann, sollte auch kein WoW spielen.


----------



## Novelan (20. August 2009)

@TE

Mit der Setzung von Kommata kennst du nicht aber nicht so aus, oder? ;D


----------



## Disel (20. August 2009)

gute beschreiben, leider sehr kurz und falsches forum


----------



## VaanFaneel (20. August 2009)

Sehr gutes Thema!
Schlimm finde ich, wenn es Leute nicht für nötig halten, überhaupt Satzzeichen zu setzen... (ausser !!!!111eineinseinsdrölf und ähnlich Scherze)

Allerdings gibt es einen Fehler, den sehr viele falsch machen. 
Worte mit doppeltem "n", z.B. "dann", "wann", "wenn", "kann" etc. Durch das Vergessen eines einzigen Buchstaben bekommt das Wort eine komplett andere Bedeutung (Voraussetzung ist, dass das Wort auch exestiert, so wie "wen" {"Wen flame ich denn heute?", "Wenn ich heute geflamed werde, flame ich zurück!"}).

Ich flame meine Gildies auch immer, wenn sie was falsch schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (20. August 2009)

Leute die Sätze auf dem Niveau: "habbisch Hexxermeisten uff 80" schreiben lesen sich den Thread eh nicht durch


----------



## xx-elf (20. August 2009)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das der TE selber ein paar Rechtschreibfehler im Text hat (Stichwort: Kommasetzung), gibt es schon massig andere Beiträge zu diesem Thema.

Wenn ihr also etwas darüber schreiben wollt, nutzt einen alten Beitrag oder schreibt etwas was noch nicht völlig abgedroschen und 100 mal durchgekaut wurde. 

Danke

Mfg
XX-elf


----------



## CaptainZer0 (20. August 2009)

Ja, diese modischen, neudeutschen Begriffe sind ja noch nicht einmal schlimm! Was, wie ich finde, unter aller Sau ist, sind so Leute im Chat wo man echt dran zweifeln kann, dass sie mal ueberhaupt die Schule besucht haben!


----------



## Mongool (20. August 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> *Wenn ihr also etwas darüber schreiben wollt einen alten Beitrag oder schreibt etwas was noch nicht völlig abgedroschen und 100 mal durchgekaut wurde.*
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...



Weltklasse.

Du hast den falschen Thread gewählt.


----------



## Zul´Jan (20. August 2009)

Warum über sowas aufregen?

Mann kann doch jedes Wort lesen wenn erster und letzter Buchstabe richtig stehen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

z.B
Hlalo Rehctshcriebnug ist sionnols!

Schön ist halt wenn der Text gegliedert ist,is auch besser zum lesen, sonst sind mir Fehler in einer Com. egal (;

Ist ja kein wissenschaftlicher Aufsatz, sind ja nur "normale" Gespräche.

LG


----------



## Phobius (20. August 2009)

Es ist eigentlich Schade zu sehen dass man für ein solches Thema einen Thread aufmachen muss. Und das heisst jetzt nicht dass ich den Thread blöd finde, sondern, dass ein solcher Thread aufgrund der häufigen Rechtsschreib- und Grammatikfehler sein muss.
Aber ich will hier nicht nur über den (Un-) Sinn des Threades schreiben, nein, ich habe auch noch ein wenig dazu beizutragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Absätze & Umbrüche*
Bei vielen wohl ein leidiges Thema ... Ab und an mal ENTER oder SHIFT+ENTER zu drücken.

Ersteres bewirkt einen Absatz im Text, welcher die Lesbarkeit erheblich erhöt. Ein Absatz ist immer dann sinnvoll, wenn ein Thema gewechselt wird. Weitere Gründe können sein, dass der Text einfach zu lang wird, man also einen riesigen Blocktext hat. Weitere Gründe für einen Absatz findet man schnell wenn man sich mal Artikel & News durchliest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähnliches gilt für einen Umbruch. Gerade innerhalb eines Themas kann man diesen gut anwenden. Ein Beispiel fällt mir aber gerade nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Satzzeichen & Leerstellen*
Brauche Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!

Sehr informativ und lädt direkt zum flamen ein. Die Massenhaltung von Satzeichen ist eher verpöhnt wie beliebt in Foren & Co. Ein ! (nennt man auch Ausrufezeichen) oder ein ? (Fragezeichen) reicht vollkommen. Ich habe gelernt dass man mit dem ersteren Zeichen (!) eine Sache betont. Und das ist wie der Superlativ ... Es braucht keine Steigerung mehr. Apropos, einzigste ist da auch so ein Wort ... Das gibt es nicht!
Gleiches gilt für die Fragezeichen (?). Ein Fragezeichen reicht vollkommen. Mit diesem Zeichen drückt man aus dass man eine Frage hat. 

Als Ausnahme kann hier noch ... und [...] genannt werden. Ersteres bezeichnet einen Teil eines Satzes, welcher nicht vollständig geschrieben werden muss. Sei es nun da der Inhalt klar erkenntlich ist oder weil man ein im Forum nicht erwünschtes Wort nicht schreiben will.
[...] markiert bei einem Zitat ein oder mehrere ausgelassene Wörter. 
Beispiel:


> Der Raid heute war total schlecht, da der Tank keine Aggro gehalten hat, die Damage-Dealer nie auf das Focus-Target eingekloppt haben und der Heiler sich lieber eine Lauskur gegönnt hat anstatt die Gruppe zu heilen.



Jetzt wollen wir hier mal auf die Heiler eingehen ...



> [...]der Heiler sich lieber eine Lauskur gegönnt hat anstatt die Gruppe zu heilen.



Durch das [...] zeigt man also an, dass das Zitat nicht vollständig ist. Lernt man in der Schule (war zumindest bei mir immer so ... und lange ist das nicht her) und liest man des öfteren bei Zitaten.

Aber wo wir schon bei so vielen Punkten sind ...

Ein , (Komma, im Plural Kommata) wird dann verwendet, wenn man 
1.) bestimmte Schlagwörter im Satz hat (dass ist da so eines)
2.) man einen Zwischensatz einschiebt (da geht auch [...] - Zwischensatz - [...])
3.) gewisse grammatikalische Regeln erfüllt sind, welche ich hier nicht auflisten will (Ich setz Kommata zu 95% richtig, ohne zu wissen, wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ein . (Punkt) kommt an das Ende eines Satzes. Zumindest dann, wenn man den Satz nicht betonen will (Ja, dann kommt das ! da hin) oder man eine Frage hat (Dann war da, genau, das ?).

Auch wenn diese Punkte mehr in die Grammatik wie in die Rechtsschreibung fallen erhöhen sie die Lesbarkeit (schreibt man das nun mit ß?) und sparen einem so manchen Flame. Und ein gut gegliedertes Thema findet auch eher noch konstruktiven Anhang wie ein 2000-Zeichen Thema ohne jegliche Satzzeichen oder mit viel omfg!!!!!! olololrofl!!!!! und ???????????? drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (20. August 2009)

Solange ich erkennen kann was gemeint ist, ohne stundenlang zu rätseln ist mir egal wie es geschrieben ist. 
Teilweise können rechtschreibfehler ganz nett sein, z.b. wenn man im Raid die stimmung pusht wenn einer hüpfe mit B schreibt, hatten wir gestern im Raid und nachdem wir ihn ein bisschen geärgert haben war die Stimmung top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (20. August 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das der TE selber ein paar Rechtschreibfehler im Text hat (Stichwort: Kommasetzung), gibt es schon massig andere Beiträge zu diesem Thema.
> 
> Wenn ihr also etwas darüber schreiben wollt einen alten Beitrag oder schreibt etwas was noch nicht völlig abgedroschen und 100 mal durchgekaut wurde.
> 
> ...




Ichglaube nicht das der TE darauf hinaus will das die lieben Kinder zu 100% richtig Sätze verfassen.

Finde er hat Recht denn mit Sätzen wie zum Beispiel:´´Tapt ir nu endlih ma Eisblutt´´ 
kann ich überhaupt garnichts anfangen.

Hab deswegen auch schon überlegt ob die Lehrer vielleicht nicht mehr die sind die sie mal waren.
So wie damals 1994 zu meiner Schulzeit als man mit vernünftig Deutsch sprechen den Menschen noch Imponieren konnte.

Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...... 

Viel Spass beim Rechtschreibfehler suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (20. August 2009)

OlleSchnepfe schrieb:


> Ichglaube nicht das der TE darauf hinaus will das die lieben Kinder zu 100% richtig Sätze verfassen.
> 
> Finde er hat Recht denn mit Sätzen wie zum Beispiel:´´Tapt ir nu endlih ma Eisblutt´´
> kann ich überhaupt garnichts anfangen.
> ...


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (20. August 2009)

Um gottes willen was ist denn da jetzt passiert hilfe   *schäm*


----------



## VILOGITY (20. August 2009)

Bas18 schrieb:


> omg was soll das denn jetzt ?
> Solche Beiträge sind überflüssig und nerven nur kann dir doch egal sein wenn andere nicht schreiben können.
> Ist ja deren Problem und nicht deins!
> *
> Bin für schließung des Themas!*




Du hast kein interesse ?
Nicht lesen und Hirn (falls vorhanden) einschalten......

Der TE hat recht, mehr als recht......... und das aller schlimmste......Wörter wie Aba, wida(widda), ima, oda, Alda bla bla bla..........
Grenzdebiles Kinder gebrabbel was cool sein soll oder wie ?
Dabei hört sich es an wie wenn einer mit ner Sprachbehinderung spricht, so Leute fliegen in RDM Raid ausm TS, dass 
kann keine Sau den ganzen Abend ertragen.

Wenn man schon dumm is wie Rotz, dann sollte man es net auch noch im Chan posten wie zb das hier von vor.... 2 Tagen
"DD DK such Raid Gilde w/ me for Invos"...............mehr als peinlich.

Genau wie vür.....


----------



## Starfros (20. August 2009)

Egal , wenn man es schnallt was der jenige will ist es für zumindest kein thema.

Bin nur der Meinung das viele in einem Post plötzlich anfangen über die Rechtschreibung des anderen zu reden, weiss er nicht mehr was er schreiben soll auf der schnelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




man sollte auch mal Bedenken ob der Jenige welcher  unter Legasthenie leidet.  

" Etwa 842.000 Kinder werden im Sommer2005 in Deutschland eingeschult. Bei bis zu zehn Prozent von ihnen - so die Statistik - kann bald eine Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche diagnostiziert werden. Doch dieses Schicksal könnte vielen erspart bleiben - mit dem richtigen Unterrichtskonzept. Das haben Marburger Wissenschaftler bewiesen "

ein Bericht von 2005.


----------



## VILOGITY (20. August 2009)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Meine Lieblinge:
> 
> das Quest (die Quest)
> whipe (wipe)
> ...




Hmmm sicher ?

Day = Tag oder ^^
Kann ja auch sein das der Tag im Englishen nun Dai geschrieben wird ;-)


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Hmmm sicher ?
> 
> Day = Tag oder ^^
> Kann ja auch sein das der Tag im Englishen nun Dai geschrieben wird ;-)


NARF FALSCH

vor bestimmten Endungen (wie z.B. ly) wird aus einem y ein i im Englischen


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

bla bla flame platsch xD

Nochmal kurz was Sinnvolles: kleine Eselsbrücke für seid-seit

Wie der TE richtig geschrieben hat seit bezieht sich auf das zeitliche seit (Seit gestern .. Seit letztem jahr ...)
also sei*t* mit t wie temporal (zeitlich)


----------



## VILOGITY (20. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> NARF FALSCH
> 
> vor bestimmten Endungen (wie z.B. ly) wird aus einem y ein i im Englischen




Danke
Da hab ich heute schon was gelernt ^^


----------



## Ehmja (20. August 2009)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Was ist mit euch, was sind eure gut bekannten Rechtschreibfehler?



Was mir ganz deutlich auffällt, möchte ich nachfolgend erläutern:



Grabsch schrieb:


> Immer wieder sieht man Rechtschreibfehler die einem Schmerzen bereiten wenn man sie liest.



Hier fehlen 2 Kommata. Richtig würde es heißen (die fehlenden Kommata habe ich dir fett und rot markiert, zur besseren Ersichtlichkeit: [...] Rechtschreibfehler*,* die einem Schmerzen bereiten*,* wenn man sie liest.



Grabsch schrieb:


> Oder welche die sich schon fast eingebürgert haben und als _normal_ gelten.



Hier fehlt das Komma nach "welche".



Grabsch schrieb:


> Dies soll kein Thread werden in dem man Leute nach belieben beleidigen soll die Fehler machen, sondern eine Sammlung von beliebten Fehlern wie man sie tagtäglich zu sehen und zu lesen bekommt. Und mit etwas Glück reduziert sich die Quote und ein paar Prozent.



Richtig heißt es hier: Dies soll kein Thread werden*,* in dem man Leute nach *Belieben* beleidigen soll*,* die Fehler machen [...] beliebten Fehlern*,* wie man sie tagtäglich [...]  - kurze Anmerkung: da das Wort "Belieben" hier als Substantiv (=Hauptwort) geführt wird, wird dieses groß geschrieben.

Diese Kommafehler ziehen sich durch den ganzen Text. Da das hier nun zu lang würde, weise ich nur noch auf zwei weitere Fehler hin:



Grabsch schrieb:


> *Zwischen Wort und und Satzzeichen eine Leerstelle einfügen. *- Ein Fehler die sich schon fast als selbstversändlich eingeschlichen hat. Sätze wie beispielsweise: *Wie alt seid ihr ? *oder *Ich mag euch alle ! *Viel gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen, es ist einfach falsch und sieht dazu noch doof aus.



Hier wurde das Wort "und" doppelt geschrieben. Außerdem heißt es nicht "Ein Fehler die sich [...] selbstversändlich", sondern "Ein Fehler*, der* sich [...] selbstvers*t*ändlich [...].


Generell würde ich dir wärmstens ans Herz legen, deine Texte - besonders, wenn es sich bei diesen um Rechtschreibflames handelt - vor dem Absenden 1-2x durchzulesen, damit eben diese peinliche Situation, wie wir sie hier haben, nicht passiert. 

Desweiteren rate ich dir, dir nochmal die Kommaregeln anzuschauen - ggfs. auswendig zu lernen - zu finden u.a. hier: http://www.udoklinger.de/Deutsch/Grammatik/Kommaregeln.htm


Liebe Grüße :-)


----------



## chopi (20. August 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach nur Beiträge*,*die ohne Punkt und Komma geschrieben sind*,*gräßlich.



Whatever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grabsch (20. August 2009)

Rechtschreibfehler wurde verbessert. Vielen dank an Ehmja, für die selbstlose Unterstüzung.

Mich würde allerding interessieren, wie der Thread zum Unterforum "Gott & die Welt"gelangt ist und nun so nette Nachbarn wie "was esst ihr gerade" oder "Schweinegrippe" hat, schließlich wäre dieser Tread in den Allgemeinen Diskussionen, meiner Meinung nach, noch am besten aufgehoben.


----------



## Manowar (20. August 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Hmmm sicher ?
> 
> Day = Tag oder ^^
> Kann ja auch sein das der Tag im Englishen nun Dai geschrieben wird ;-)



Mir rollen sich jedes mal die Zehnägel auf, wenn ich den Scheiss im  Spiel lesen muss.
Stell dir vor, es geht sogar ganz ohne "y".
Day
Daily
Dailies (und nein,ich bin kein Zauberer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (20. August 2009)

Gibt es für solche Foren, nicht irgendeine überprüfende Rechtschreibsoftware, welches Posts beim eintippen direkt überprüft? Am besten eingestellt auf WoW-Spieler, also mit sinnlosem Denglisch.


----------



## Ancsunamun (20. August 2009)

Ganz ehrlich!? Mich interessiert überhaupt nicht, wie der Thread in diese Kategorie gekommen ist und wo er eigentlich hin gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde ihn Klasse!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ist soviel Wahres dran, ich meine, wer hat nicht solche Leute auf dem Server, die wirklich Mühe damit haben, das was ihnen in der Schule beigebracht wurde auch im RL anzuwenden!?
*und das meine ich jetzt nicht mal böse*

In der Tat ist die deutsche Rechtschreibung, die ich wenigstens "halbwegs" meine zu beherrschen, ziemlich schwer. Frei nach dem Motto: _"Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache"

_Aber was nutzt es sich aufzuregen!? In der heutigen Zeit, zählen andere Dinge mehr, als Bücher lesen, oder sich mit der Familie beim Scrabbeln an einen Tisch zu setzen. 
Sind wir doch lieber froh, dass wir in der Lage sind, uns hin und wieder vor den Bildschirm zu setzen und aus ganzem Herzen zu lachen^^

In diesem Sinne, allen einen schönen Tag


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Rechtschreibfehler wurde verbessert. Vielen dank an Ehmja, für die selbstlose Unterstüzung.
> 
> Mich würde allerding interessieren, wie der Thread zum Unterforum "Gott & die Welt"gelangt ist und nun so nette Nachbarn wie "was esst ihr gerade" oder "Schweinegrippe" hat, schließlich wäre dieser Tread in den Allgemeinen Diskussionen, meiner Meinung nach, noch am besten aufgehoben.



Allgemeine Diskussionen? Genau das ist doch das Gott und die Welt Forum eigentlich!?
Wo hättest du ihn sonst gerne?
Hier: WoW: Allgemeine Diskussion?

Wie das kleine Kürzel WoW davor besagt gehts da um Dikussionen in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grabsch (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Allgemeine Diskussionen? Genau das ist doch das Gott und die Welt Forum eigentlich!?
> Wo hättest du ihn sonst gerne?
> Hier: WoW: Allgemeine Diskussion?
> 
> ...



Genau da hätte ich ihr gerne, da ich mich auf WoW beziehe und auch möchte das sich daran auch die anderen User hauptsächlich orientieren.

Genau deswegen habe ich den Tread auch ursprünglich dort hinein gestellt.


----------



## Noxiel (20. August 2009)

Dann hast du es
a) nicht klar erkenntlich gemacht und
b) ist das Allgemeine WoW Forum, im Gegensatz zum Gott und die Welt Bereich für derlei Themen sicherlich weniger gut geeignet. 

Tatsächlich entwickelt sich der Thread hier auch bereits wieder in eine Richtung, dass das Hauptaugenmerk der User darauf liegt, den Vorposter zu verbessern. Und Klugscheißerei ist nun wirklich nicht nötig. Noch bin *ich* aber noch unschlüssig ob er offen bleiben soll. Das ist also nur ein dezenter Hinweis für die zukünftige Entwicklung.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Also ich bin für schließen!

Alldiweil das besser sein tut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal im Ernst: 

Hier sind keine massiven Verluste der deutschen Sprache zu beobachten! Kleinere Vergehen ja ok! Aber deshalb mit der Grammathikkannone auf Satzzeichenspatzen schiesen?

Ich persönlich setze gern "wie" statt "als"! Das ist halt in meinem Kopf und mehr wie dagegen ankämpfen kann ich auch nicht!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also ich bin für schließen!
> 
> Alldiweil das besser sein tut!
> 
> ...



Mein Kumpel setzt manchmal beides ein, damit ziehe ich ihn dann immer auf. xD

Sowas wie "Ich bin älter als wie du." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

immer noch besser als würde er immer "tut" dazusagen

Man tut das wort "tut" nicht verwenden


----------



## Ehmja (20. August 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe den Sinn des ganzen Threads überhaupt nicht. 

Schön und gut, manche Menschen haben es mit der Rechtschreibung nicht so. Das kann viele Gründe haben, bis hin zur Rechtschreibschwäche. (Der TE selbst beherrscht sie nicht 100% - was in meinen Augen einfach nicht schlimm ist)

Sieht der TE da den Unterschied, welche Art Mensch da gerade an der Tastatur gesessen hat?

Viel schlimmer finde ich den Inhalt mancher Texte, die man manchmal vor die Nase gepfeffert bekommt, à la "Ey alta komm RL und ich box dich" - siehe Happy*** auf Malfurion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Grüße an der Stelle an alle, die sich diese geistigen Ergüsse schon antun durften - diejenigen wissen, wen ich meine). 

Da lese ich lieber einen fehlerhaften normalen Text, als einen fehlerfreien Dünnschiss.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Da ich jetzt endlich den ganzen Thread durchgelesen habe (wie es sich auch gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), möchte ich auch etwas dazu beisteuern.

MfG = Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Lange Zeit habe ich nicht gewusst, was das heissen soll. Aber finde es unschön, am Ende eines Beitrages immer dieses "MfG" lesen zu müssen. Auch wenn es teilweise eingebürgert ist, bitte ich euch die Begrüssung/Verabschiedung in Worte zu fassen. Wenn ihr mir diesen Gefallen tun könntet, wäre ich euch sehr verbunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem möcht ich sagen: Mfg ist falsch geschrieben. Das g muss gross geschrieben werden (wie obriges Beispiel).

In dem Sinne
Benji9

Zusatz: Ich habe alle Sätze, die mit "Ich" gestartet sind, verbessert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur für euch.


----------



## Grabsch (20. August 2009)

Ehmja schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe den Sinn des ganzen Threads überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Schön und gut, manche Menschen haben es mit der Rechtschreibung nicht so. Das kann viele Gründe haben, bis hin zur Rechtschreibschwäche. (Der TE selbst beherrscht sie nicht 100% - was in meinen Augen einfach nicht schlimm ist)
> 
> ...



Ja 100% beherrsch ich die Rechtschreibung auch nicht, dies ist kein Geheimnis.
Es wäre gelogen wenn ich behaupten würde manchmal nicht zu wissen wer hinter einer Tastatur sitzt wenn ich manche Texte lese. Aber das hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, lies die Überschrift bitte.


----------



## Ehmja (20. August 2009)

Dazu sage ich nur: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen... 

Bevor wir andere kritisieren, sollten wir erst einmal vor der eigenen Tür kehren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

My2Cent


----------



## Hubautz (20. August 2009)

Hundertprozentig richtig schreiben sowieso nur die allerwenigsten. 

Das Problem ist für mich weniger die Rechtschreibung. Da gibt es immer wieder Leute, die es einfach nicht können. Das mag an mangelnder Schulbildung liegen oder daran, dass der Verfasser ausländischer Herkunft ist, oder woran auch immer. Das finde ich gar nicht so schlimm. 
Dann gibt es die Leute, die es cool finden falsch zu schreiben. „Alda ich hab aba mehr Epixx oda?“ 
Das finde ich persönlich grauenhaft, aber ich bin ja auch keine 14 mehr, also was soll`s. Diese Leute behaupten ja auch immer, sie würden in der Schule ganz anders schreiben und hätten alle Bestnoten in Deutsch. Mag sein, ich distanziere mich davon und habe Probleme, Texte die in einem solchen Stil geschrieben sind ernst zu nehmen.
Schließlich gibt es diejenigen, deren Texte vor gewollten und ungewollten Fehlern nur so strotzen und auch inhaltlich nicht viel hergeben. Beim Lesen merkt man meistens schon nach dem dritten Wort, dass der Verfasser dumm wie fünf Meter Feldweg ist. Das sind die schlimmsten und eigentlich die Einzigen, die mich nerven.


PS: Doch, da ist noch etwas: was mich stört, was mir richtig gegen den Strich geht sind die ganzen falschen Apostrophe. Ich habe unlängst gelesen „suchen noch 2 DD`ler`s“. 
Da fällt einem nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. August 2009)

Joar... Hans flamt ma wieder Rechtschreibfehler ^^

P.S. du musst den neuen deutschen Satzbau noch einfügen : Subjekt - Prädikat - Beleidigung - alda


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Joar... Hans flamt ma wieder Rechtschreibfehler ^^
> 
> P.S. du musst den neuen deutschen Satzbau noch einfügen : Subjekt - Prädikat - Beleidigung - alda



Nicht zu vergessen, das Objekt: deine Mudda. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (20. August 2009)

Wie vermeiden? Deutschunterricht?! 

Bin kein Schulfan, nein ganz im Gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber deutsche Redchtschreibung gehört einfach dazu. Desshalb finde ich Schweizerdeutsch so gut, da schreibt und redet man ziemlich wie man will, solange man einander verteht. (Wallisserdeutsch ist da eine Ausnahme...wer versteht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. August 2009)

Ich verstehe es, aber dafür versteht auch niemand mein Berndeutsch =D

Aber BTT:

Eigentlich ist der Thread ja eine gute Idee, er wird bloß in kurzer Zeit schon sehr unübersichtlich sein =)

Ein netter Link, für Leute, welche die Rechtschreibung ernst nehmen aber nicht beherrschen, wäre angebrachter.


Edith: He, du bist ja auch Berner, dann solltest du die Wallisser aber verstehen! xD Du Göich =D


----------

